# Who else has the fever?



## ant

Got some fresh Oysters a week or so ago.Was nice to hit the woods.


----------



## tommyjosh

ant said:


> Got some fresh Oysters a week or so ago.Was nice to hit the woods.


What part of Ohio


----------



## ant

Dayton area.


----------



## kay

ant said:


> Dayton area.


Would those be the earliest edibles for the upcoming season?


----------



## ant

Yes I would say the safest early to find.Pheasant back if you like them also.


----------



## morelsxs

I am beside myself waiting for the season to get started over here in PA or your neck-of-the-woods. I just came inside from taking a temp reading of the front yard that only gets morning sun. Thermometer at 4" depth wasn't sure if it wanted to read 50.9 or 51 as it kept fluctuating. I was shocked to see it that warm at 4:30ish in the afternoon. I know it will be cooler in the woods but I'll be damned if I'm not takin' the dog for a quick temp read 2mrw in my black spot! I expect TN will be reporting soon based on Alabama's report's.


----------



## plump peasant

I have the fever! Definitely ready!


----------



## Hoon

I've been watchin my spots and lookin for lightning struck trees in highland county. No signs of dryads yet, found a few missed oysters.


----------



## Hoon

I 


shagbarkfarmohiollc said:


> https://www.change.org/p/ohio-state-senate-change-ohio-s-wild-mushroom-laws
> 
> Has anyone else seen this or understand why anyone would want it? It has an inaccurate statement that ‘shrooms sold at farmer’s markets are illegal. We sell at Farmer’s Markets and haven’t ever had a problem. Our read of the law says as long as we’re not selling to retail places or chefs, we’re good to go. Plus farmer’s market are exempt from a lot of the food safety rules....any thoughts on why someone would want to change the law?


signed! It's a great move imo. I'd love to pass a test and get my mushroom expert cert!


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Sorry I asked. Didn’t think anyone would actually sign a petition that is over a year old. Deleted the original post. Was just curious why anyone would want to change pretty reasonable laws. Got my answer. You become an “expert” by paying attention to details and spending years studying your subject. Michigan and South Carolina offer a piece of paper for those who need one. Getting good existing laws changed to invasive laws is always a bad idea, unless one enjoys having government in every aspect of their life.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Mayapples and ramps are starting to sprout in SE Ohio....the very cold evenings we have coming up could slow things, but if not - should be time to hunt any day now!


----------



## nutsak

Seeing early flower starting to bloom and the bees are flying. We are about to start scouting the woods for any new promising spots for this season. 

So YES my boots are ready!


----------



## thunter

We are due for a decent year. Can't say that I'm ready, but have been thinking about doing some pre season scouting in some unfamiliar ares in southern Ohio as I would like to spend some time down there this year. South Central has always been my stomping grounds...won't be picking there till first week in april at best.


----------



## TUNESBEERSandSHROOMS

WHEEEWWWW I've got the fever, the fever that can only be cured, with shrooms. wheeww!


----------



## shroomsrus

I'm ready!!


----------



## Kym

This 10 day forcast is killing me! Lol...more snow??  Booo! I’m so ready to hit the woods! Been picking out some new spots to try!


----------



## Browniebi

I'm a South Central Ohio hunter myself.. . Be a few more weeks out before we even take a walk, let alone start seeing the blacks sprout... Probably looking at 2md week of April before we start going daily.....its going to come fast though


----------



## Hoon

Think my first find last year was April 12. Was thinkin this season would be sooner, not lookin that way now. My new spot last year had really small blacks surrounded by huge half free morels. Lightning struck cherry beside a fallen elm!


----------



## thunter

I'd say on average, here in S Central OH, i get my first taste one week into April...if it warms up too early it's never been good for me...stinks waiting the extra week or two for the weather to warm up, but its worth the wait...slow warm ups = full sacks towards the end of april on into may...can't wait for that first pan...craving them big time


----------



## ian

hey, every one I got a question. I live in ky and I am making a trip to oh to see family this spring, and I have always heard that oh is a awesome and very productive state for morels. so when I'm there I plan on trying my luck out to se what the great state has to offer. don't get me wrong ky is a good place to. but the thing is my family lives in the city so my best options would probably state parks or forests. and the only info I can find on rules and laws are about state parks not forests, and the place I plan on going is Miami white water forest. does any one know if you got to get a permit, stay on trails or even aloud at all. i'd appreciate any info thanks guys. and good luck to you all this spring.


----------



## sb

April 15-16 for Franklin County, Central OH for me.


----------



## Kym

I see someone found one in Cinci! Getting closer  Now if these temps would warm up!


----------



## ant

Forsythia is starting to bloom.When they open up real good is when I start looking for blacks.


----------



## Kym

Found a couple baby blacks around the Dayton area the other day. Still too small to pick but there were a few


----------



## Kym

These were found this past Sat. Sorry they aren’t time stamped but I have no reason to fib


----------



## morelsxs

Damn good eyes, Kym!


----------



## Kym

morelsxs said:


> Damn good eyes, Kym!


Thanks! This was the smallest one I found lol. About the size of my pinky nail. This ten day forcast is not nice....


----------



## morelsxs

It's not nice over here in SW PA either. I don't see any 60+ degree days for Franklin County, OH (I hunt w/family there) or my area here until the 13th. The forecast for both areas that day is 68. Praying we don't go from straight brrrr ch'willy to heat wave . . .


----------



## meigs2134

Definitely got it here in we S.E ohio


----------



## Thru hiker

Yes I have the fever. I been working 70 hour weeks for a while and need to get out in the woods. Trying to decide what week to take a vacation.


----------



## Pendog66

Awesome finds Kim, also interesting how we all are in the same groups on other sites. My early black bed was underwater as of 3 days ago. End of next week looks decent. I don't think moisture is going to be an issue this year lol


----------



## shroomsearcher

thunter said:


> I'd say on average, here in S Central OH, i get my first taste one week into April...if it warms up too early it's never been good for me...stinks waiting the extra week or two for the weather to warm up, but its worth the wait...slow warm ups = full sacks towards the end of april on into may...can't wait for that first pan...craving them big time


As I type this, it's been snowing since late afternoon. Not heavily, but steadily enough to cover the grass. But, a slow warm up is predicted. Into the 60's, and maybe 70's for the weekend. That's more like it!

And I agree, an early warm up is not good. I remember a few years ago when we had low 80's in early March. That year wasn't worth a crap for shrooms of any description! 

Can't wait! I love nothing more than a good steak w/sauteed morels!


----------

